# Very good sunburn relief



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

It's that time of year when kids and big kids like us get sunburns. One item I have been using for many years is plain ole Listerine on sunburn. That's right .. Listerine, the original clear/tan colored stuff you gargle with. Put a bunch of cotton balls together, soak it with listerine and daub that all over the sunburn. Almost instantly you can feel it take the heat and fire out of the sunburn. Repeat as necessary. It won't stop you from peeling, but it is great when you need relief from sunburn.
Ohio Rusty ><>

No trees were killed in the sending of this message. However, a great number of electrons were inconvenienced.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Great tip! That stuff can be found in small bottles in the travel size dept. Great for back packs, pockets and purses.....and tackle boxes.

Fingers crossed I avoid the 'burn'. 
Blonde and fair skinned means I keep covered head to toe, but every once in a while I get got.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

You're not the first person to recommend Listerine for sunburn. I've seen this posted on another forum recently. While in Florida for vacation my friend was badly sunburned. We went to the hospital and they smeared her with Noxzema (I can still smell it!). The hospital also recommended yogurt on the skin. Both of these will help give instant cooling relief.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

There is alcohol in that; so wouldn't it set your fresh sunburn on fire even more? I can feel the pain already!

I do know regular Listerine will "cure" my strep throat; so I know it has benefits.


----------

